# Vault Hotel Pitt St Sydney 6/7 12:30PM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Not fishing, but we'll be telling lies about it.

Just catching up for lunch. Not a long session. All AKFF members welcome.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Paul, it is Thursday 6th of the 7th (July)!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I should be ok. So long as I can get out of a meeting I was just invited to this morning :roll: I'll see if I can work some magic.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> sounds good
> 
> meet you guys there. is that the same place we went last time?


Yep


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry guys, had planned to be there but now have to attend a funeral on Thursday at 1pm.

next time.


----------

